# Which would you rather have? MY10 [email protected]£130k or MY15 Nismo [email protected]£125-140k (pics)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

I was having a nose on the trader, good to see the R35 residuals holding up well! and spotted these 2 beauties below, now if you were splashing the cash, both are similar priced (Generally Nismo's are priced at £125k, with the below one being at £140k), which would you go for?? Nismo looks and rarity, or POWERRRRRRR???? 

£130,000 2010 Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Black Edition 2dr SVM Remapped to 1400BHP


























OR

£139,995Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Recaro 2dr BRAND NEW NISMO GTR


----------



## Techevo (Sep 26, 2011)

Those who can _really_ drive, and understand the importance of a fully balanced car in regards to chassis, grip, aero, and power would take the Nismo.

The majority though, who don't have the skills to utilise the Nismo, and don't actually understand the difference in the car due to the work and development that has gone into it, and who just want to impress their mates with acceleration, will choose the one with more power.

Let's be honest, the majority of drivers only have the skills to press their foot down onto an accelerator, thus the amount of 'power' threads compared to ones with chassis development. 

clivew.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Techevo said:


> Those who can _really_ drive, and understand the importance of a fully balanced car in regards to chassis, grip, aero, and power would take the Nismo.
> 
> The majority though, who don't have the skills to utilise the Nismo, and don't actually understand the difference in the car due to the work and development that has gone into it, and who just want to impress their mates with acceleration, will choose the one with more power.
> 
> ...



Whilst I agree with you, you'll have a hard time convincing me that the Nismo has £60k of chassis improvements over a stock car.

I don't think that it's in dispute that you could achieve a car as fast as the Nismo on the track for far less money, but then you dont have a Nismo,you have a modded GTR.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Nismo all day long


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't image being able to really enjoy all that power on the road, nismo for me i f I had the monies.

I'm never sure on those big power builds and would be waiting for something to break every time I used it.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Neither......How about a third option in the poll...same price point...bring the power down to 1000hp and add all the aftermarket handling options....


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Have to say that Nismo looks the biz. Opportunities to use standard GT-R power on the roads are extremely limited let alone 1400bhp. Wouldn't mind having a go though


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

1400 hp all day Long for me


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I would keep the money and just buy a new standard car!!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Can I have a 991 GT3 RS instead please?


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Can I have a 991 GT3 RS instead please?


Me too! They are just the business. Was chatting to a guy at the ring last week who has a 4.0 GT3 RS and told me it is now worth £400k.....Apparently the new 991 GT3 RS is commanding a premium of £100+ over list price....big money


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Techevo said:


> Those who can _really_ drive, and understand the importance of a fully balanced car in regards to chassis, grip, aero, and power would take the Nismo.
> 
> The majority though, who don't have the skills to utilise the Nismo, and don't actually understand the difference in the car due to the work and development that has gone into it, and who just want to impress their mates with acceleration, will choose the one with more power.
> 
> ...



Probably the most ignorant comment I have seen on here in a while.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I'd rather have a hakosuka and a seriously sorted 34gtr


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Only one will be worth anything in ten years!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nismo, it will retain a higher premium because of its limited edition factor plus 1400hp can easily go pop.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Techevo said:


> Those who can _really_ drive, and understand the importance of a fully balanced car in regards to chassis, grip, aero, and power would take the Nismo.
> 
> The majority though, who don't have the skills to utilise the Nismo, and don't actually understand the difference in the car due to the work and development that has gone into it, and who just want to impress their mates with acceleration, will choose the one with more power.
> 
> ...


Probably the most sensible comment I've seen on here in a while.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

ants101 said:


> Me too! They are just the business. Was chatting to a guy at the ring last week who has a 4.0 GT3 RS and told me it is now worth £400k.....Apparently the new 991 GT3 RS is commanding a premium of £100+ over list price....big money


Holy cow, he wasn't even bragging!

Angebote


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Having owned I very high power R35, I can safely say my money would be on a Nismo ALL DAY LONG. Modded GTR's currently hold half decent residuals, however, they won't forever like the Nismo will. Granted, my personal opinion of the Nismo is its to 'Look at me' and if feel like a right Prat driving one, for me I have gone back in time... I have on the way from JP a Mint R34 GTR! Can't beat them


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Evo9lution said:


> Can I have a 991 GT3 RS instead please?




For the price difference you can have 1/3 of one:chuckle:
Which part would you likeopcorn:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

TREG said:


> For the price difference you can have 1/3 of one:chuckle:
> Which part would you likeopcorn:


Not fresh out of the box; though obviously that ship has sailed ...


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

What is it with these Porsche prices, I have a mate with a 1500 mile 4.0RS, I think today they will be £500k Question is are they actually changing hands for that or is it to talk up the price ? 996 RS now £150k ??? They are good but 400k ? CRAZY



ants101 said:


> Me too! They are just the business. Was chatting to a guy at the ring last week who has a 4.0 GT3 RS and told me it is now worth £400k.....Apparently the new 991 GT3 RS is commanding a premium of £100+ over list price....big money


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Techevo said:


> Those who can _really_ drive, and understand the importance of a fully balanced car in regards to chassis, grip, aero, and power would take the Nismo.
> 
> The majority though, who don't have the skills to utilise the Nismo, and don't actually understand the difference in the car due to the work and development that has gone into it, and who just want to impress their mates with acceleration, will choose the one with more power.
> 
> ...


So true, see it on track nearly every time... Spot the 35/gtr/drag car .. There it goes, off up the straight... Then easy on the brakes, slow round the corner and repeat. Much to the annoyance of everyone else there.. See Kebab/Bedford/gtr video on YouTube 

Nothing new, historically this has always been the case with GTR owners...

Why we buy them


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Wouter said:


> Holy cow, he wasn't even bragging!
> 
> Angebote


The premium for a vanilla 991 GT3 is enough. The cheapest one I can find is £150k+ when really it's a £100k car so a 50% premium for driving it out of the OPC. :runaway:


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Techevo said:


> Those who can _really_ drive, and understand the importance of a fully balanced car in regards to chassis, grip, aero, and power would take the Nismo.
> 
> The majority though, who don't have the skills to utilise the Nismo, and don't actually understand the difference in the car due to the work and development that has gone into it, and who just want to impress their mates with acceleration, will choose the one with more power.
> 
> ...


Here we go again :blahblah::blahblah: Yeah because the best handling track built GT-R with a pro driver worked so well recently at the Nurburgring....it killed someone !


----------



## Techevo (Sep 26, 2011)

Clogger said:


> Probably the most ignorant comment I have seen on here in a while.


Wow, what a well thought out, constructive reply informing people of your thoughts in regards to which car you'd buy.

But that would be too difficult eh? It's much easier, and less effort to just insult someone.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Techevo said:


> Those who can _really_ drive, and understand the importance of a fully balanced car in regards to chassis, grip, aero, and power would take the Nismo.
> 
> The majority though, who don't have the skills to utilise the Nismo, and don't actually understand the difference in the car due to the work and development that has gone into it, and who just want to impress their mates with acceleration, will choose the one with more power.
> 
> ...





you assume that all owners want to go track driving, I use my car as a road car for me and my family to go out in, and as always I like to do a little drag racing for fun, which requires lots of power, the nismo doesn't fit my needs at all so id choose power, which is exactly what I did when I bought mine.


your whole reply implys anyone who has bought a high powered gtr basically cant drive what an ignorant statement to make, I think you need to remove your head from your backside tbh


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

borat52 said:


> Whilst I agree with you, you'll have a hard time convincing me that the Nismo has £60k of chassis improvements over a stock car.


You'll have an even harder time convincing me the Nismo has £60k of ANY improvements over a stock car!


----------



## GregorJP (Jul 4, 2013)

I've spent a long time haggling with Porsche about being permitted or privileged enough to order a GT3 RS, a GT3 or, shooting lower, a Cayman GT4. I was proudly told a story from the nice man at Porsche about how they had a customer who had ordered 4 brand new cars in the last 2 years and he didn't even get the GT3 he tried to order. No chance for an RS, and GT4's are all sold. This is all well and good, I guess, save that for every loyal Porsche customer who is prepared to put up with this nonsense (and I have been a Porsche customer), it ultimately tarnishes any long term loyalty (ie. I probably won't be a customer again). Anyway, tirade over...which of the GTRs? 

To be honest, neither. Cannot get on with the looks of the Nismo. Too much skirt and 80s red lines. The 1400 bhp car is better looking, but not worth £130k just because someone's dropped a ton of cash at SVM souping it up. 

I was going to say that for £130k I'd have a 430 Scuderia instead, but I just checked and it's now £190k for a RHD. :runaway:


----------



## Techevo (Sep 26, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> you assume that all owners want to go track driving, I use my car as a road car for me and my family to go out in, and as always I like to do a little drag racing for fun, which requires lots of power, the nismo doesn't fit my needs at all so id choose power, which is exactly what I did when I bought mine.
> 
> 
> your whole reply implys anyone who has bought a high powered gtr basically cant drive what an ignorant statement to make, I think you need to remove your head from your backside tbh


I haven't assumed anything and did not mention driving on track. YOU have assumed that.

Do you think that a well set-up and balanced car can only be enjoyed on the track?

From my experience, the majority of people can't drive anywhere near the limits of the chassis, and have no understanding of how to set-up a chassis. They can however, put their foot down in a straight line. This isn't a criticism, just a fact, and it amuses me the ones that come on and post so defensively and have to resort to insults.

There is nothing wrong with higher power, as long as the chassis is developed in parallel with the power mods, but 9 times out of 10, this doesn't happen.


----------



## phrozen (Dec 10, 2004)

Nismo!


----------



## Woggie (Apr 14, 2010)

Would be a Nismo for me.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nismo has a warranty...that would be main driver on choosing between them and that Nismo is rare and exclusive...that Titanium looks very over priced to me...£75 to 80k at a push...it's a five year old gtr now...there was a build thread on here for it


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Techevo said:


> Wow, what a well thought out, constructive reply informing people of your thoughts in regards to which car you'd buy.
> 
> But that would be too difficult eh? It's much easier, and less effort to just insult someone.


It wasn't my intension to insult you bud, hence why I didn't use any rude words, but rather to just point out the logic behind your statement was some what flawed in my opinion :chuckle:

To be honest if I had a 130/140K burning a hole in my pocket I wouldn't have either of the cars !!


----------



## Techevo (Sep 26, 2011)

Clogger said:


> It wasn't my intension to insult you bud, hence why I didn't use any rude words, but rather to just point out the logic behind your statement was some what flawed in my opinion :chuckle:
> 
> To be honest if I had a 130/140K burning a hole in my pocket I wouldn't have either of the cars !!


No worries, but you didn't explain why you think my logic is flawed?

In a recent test by Evo magazine, at Blyton Park, with Marino Franchitti driving and analysing each car, the Nismo GTR was only 0.2 sec a lap slower than the incredible 991 GT3. Marino said if he had some more laps, he could definitely have gone quicker.

A car like the Nismo GTR is a lot more than the sum of it's parts, the same as most cars that have had a lot of time and development spent on them by people who know what they're doing. 

The N-attack package Nismo is even more impressive when you consider its weight. At GFOS last year, it was the fastest road car up the hill against every other supercar there. An arm of the Williams F1 team helped Nismo develop the chassis.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

The main question is whether the modded GTR is worth 130k at all.... It might be listed at 130k but I doubt anyone would pay anywhere close to that for it. It has the Alcon BBK, but apart from that it appears all the money is under the hood. I doubt my modded GTR would go for more than 100k and I have CCX and a host of handling/aero mods. If the question was... a 1400bhp car and 30k, or a Nismo, i'd still pick the Nismo  . 

H


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Bet those P-Zeros love 1400bhp....

This must make mine worth circa £100-110k. Any offers?


----------



## Dave Ka (Aug 19, 2014)

As a fan of Nürburgring Nordschleife and other tracks I would choose the Nismo. Nice concept. Great balance. I think the nsimo is way better to drive and will be amazing on the track.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

Nismo.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Interesting thread as I wasn't sure what mine woudl be worth. Id put it at about £100k


----------



## Chopper1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nismo all day long


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> Interesting thread as I wasn't sure what mine woudl be worth. Id put it at about £100k


Don,t worry.Your car isn,t worse.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

So I drove the Nismo at Silverstone on Monday pretty hard.....my choice is all about pure track performance....would I have it over the high track spec that my Litchfield GTR was last year....I would have to say no....my car felt superior in everyway except for maybe looks as I really like the Nismos stance and presence.....


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I would personally go for my Fakey Nismo :chuckle: and this for track work, about the same all in cost for both as the Nismo ?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Lets be real, your track spec Litchfield car probably had £1000's in mods to make it a great car and work on track. The Nismo must cost Nissan all of £249.50 more to make than a standard GTR therefore I would expect your car to be better all round and perform better on track IMO ??? 




ants101 said:


> So I drove the Nismo at Silverstone on Monday pretty hard.....my choice is all about pure track performance....would I have it over the high track spec that my Litchfield GTR was last year....I would have to say no....my car felt superior in everyway except for maybe looks as I really like the Nismos stance and presence.....


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*nismo v 1400*

am i a bit green here !
in a strait line the 1400 would win hands down ,but around a track the nismo should win hands down 1400 bhp is a crazy amount of power for a track car ,so the tyres would be the first thing to go, then something else would probably go with that power ,the nismo should be almost Bullit proof and looks great if i had the doe i would get one tommorow ,power isnt everything as anyone knows whos raced in class based races imo.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

harryturbo said:


> am i a bit green here !
> in a strait line the 1400 would win hands down ,but around a track the nismo should win hands down 1400 bhp is a crazy amount of power for a track car ,so the tyres would be the first thing to go, then something else would probably go with that power ,the nismo should be almost Bullit proof and looks great if i had the doe i would get one tommorow ,power isnt everything as anyone knows whos raced in class based races imo.


Power is nothing without control


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nismo with warranty, future high retained value and balance/handling.
SVM 1,400bhp 5 year old GT-R with a big bill if anything breaks, poor residuals because it looks over priced to me and it's all about the powaaar!

Let me think about that for a moment.

Yeah, Nismo.
Even though I'm not particularly a fan of the Nismo because I think it's too expensive.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

harryturbo said:


> am i a bit green here !
> in a strait line the 1400 would win hands down ,but around a track the nismo should win hands down 1400 bhp is a crazy amount of power for a track car ,so the tyres would be the first thing to go, then something else would probably go with that power ,the nismo should be almost Bullit proof and looks great if i had the doe i would get one tommorow ,power isnt everything as anyone knows whos raced in class based races imo.


You are kind of correct. However when I am back on syvecs in the next few weeks I will be boost limiting a map specifically for circuit. Boost can be limited by Speed or gear as well as throttle position.

So imagine you had a perfect 1:1 throttle vs power map, so in essence you have full control on your right foot, although thats great it makes the window of traction very narrow around tight turns, so now throw into that boost limiting by mph. Tight turns now have a maximum boost of say 0.5Bar (in my case anyway) and as I go down the straights it ramps in the boost.

This way of tuning a high BHP car will enable you to use 100% traction all of the time. 1,400bhp in 5th and 6th is perfectly controllable by your foot, not so much in 2nd!

Anyway - back on topic.

PS Richard, you are right on all counts there mate.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Nismo with warranty, future high retained value and balance/handling.
> SVM 1,400bhp 5 year old GT-R with a big bill if anything breaks, poor residuals because it looks over priced to me and it's all about the powaaar!
> Let me think about that for a moment.
> Yeah, Nismo.
> Even though I'm not particularly a fan of the Nismo because I think it's too expensive.


Good points, however.. Surely SVM will warranty the work on a 1400bhp monster they have built that's cost a lot of ££, and then the owner pay for a yearly warranty on the car with them? for peace of mind, and support from the tuner, as its not just a norm stage 1-4 tune.

Personally I'd like a Nismo with 1400bhp :chuckle: Now that would be epic!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Good points, however.. Surely SVM will warranty the work on a 1400bhp monster they have built that's cost a lot of ££, and then the owner pay for a yearly warranty on the car with them? for peace of mind, and support from the tuner, as its not just a norm stage 1-4 tune.
> 
> Personally I'd like a Nismo with 1400bhp :chuckle: Now that would be epic!


I believe the chances of a warranty on any car making way over 1,000bhp just isn't going to happen.

There might be the odd comment about "we'll help you out if it breaks" but at that kind of power level I personally would be expecting to hand over my wallet every time something went wrong.

I've seen highly tuned GT-Rs eat the odd engine.
It costs.

Far easier to warranty a stage 1-4 car as they are well proven and not testing the strength of probably every component in the drivetrain.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

interesting thread should i come to sell mine..


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

At this level, you could probably have both!

That SVM car is horribly overvalued. Somebody is delusional if they think they can get 99% of their modification expenditure back when selling their car. 

We all recognise that nissan are charging a premium for the Nismo, but dont be fooled there is alot of tinkering that has gone under the skin of that car. Naturally not 50k+ worth though but who needs value for money?!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually I wouldn't buy that Nismo.

It's black. 





The white one at Silverstone on Monday looked far better.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

.....


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Actually I wouldn't buy that Nismo.
> 
> It's black.
> 
> ...


How Racist!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I believe the chances of a warranty on any car making way over 1,000bhp just isn't going to happen.
> Far easier to warranty a stage 1-4 car as they are well proven and not testing the strength of probably every component in the drivetrain.


If I spent what's needed to get a car to 1000+ bhp, personally I'd be asking for some kind of warranty, whether i had to pay for it on top as extra or not.... And if they wouldn't do it, one I'd be asking why?? As they should support their work top end work to some degree, and not leave a high tune build customer in the lurch... then I'd go with another tuner... or do you think none would warranty their own high end work CT17??



Vernonjones said:


> How Racist!


Yeah, Think he's voting UKIP today. :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> If I spent what's needed to get a car to 1000+ bhp, personally I'd be asking for some kind of warranty, whether i had to pay for it on top as extra or not.... And if they wouldn't do it, one I'd be asking why?? As they should support their work top end work to some degree, and not leave a high tune build customer in the lurch... then I'd go with another tuner... or do you think none would warranty their own high end work CT17??



I get that 100%.
But do Litchfield or more importantly SVM (as this is an SVM car) actually warranty huge power builds is the question.

I didn't think they did.

If you chose to go down that path you are putting more than double the power through the whole drivetrain it's supposed to run.
You are going to break stuff from time to time.
You expect that IMO, parts that don't normally suffer at stage 1-4 become consumables.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

The owner is a member on here as are SVM...strange no comment on from memory the Terminator!


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

On a positive note i do like the interior on the 1400bhp gtr looks very nice.


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

the nismo because I can use it all day with out having the tow service on speed dial


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

Personally, if i was a business man and a tuner (one of which I am) I would not offer an end to end warranty on such highly tuned vehicles.


I would cover any smally niggly bits or basic patching up, but you don't know how people drive, maintain and use their cars. I don't believe anybody in ANY industry receiving funds from a client with such small margins (time + materials) would warranty a 20-30k engine if it kak'd itself, especially at the highest levels where quite frankly, everything is out of tolerance levels and stresses are high. We know these cars can do 600 hp 600 tq all day long with minimal issues, hell the Gearboxes were designed with 480-500hp in mind not what we do!

Have never heard of a company where you spend 30K+ on a "stage 11million" package anywhere in the world say "if this blows up due to the myriad of uncontrolling factors that are beyond our control, we will replace it gratis" 

That's bad business sense, this is not gadget insurance! 

Imagine a bad batch of fuel.. or too cold intake temperatures, or a hose clamp coming off and severe detonation.. the list goes on. The tuner has to pull the motor down replace like for like.. it just doesnt make sense unless the warranty is 1/3rd the build price


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

ps the nismo in the flesh is far far better then what a photo can do, It bring a car that is slightly aging back into relevance. 

I still call for both


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

I wouldn't take any, am already looking at a lamborghini superleggera for the same price, its not brand new but only a few years old


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Fryman said:


> ps the nismo in the flesh is far far better then what a photo can do, It bring a car that is slightly aging back into relevance.
> I still call for both


Slightly aging?? How very dare you! :chuckle:

How about the Nismo bodykit, on the 1400bhp R35......


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*doe*

IMO
i think if you had enough doe to throw at anything you could make a great car out of the 1400 bhp monster ,ie Vernons Map thingy! turn the boost down here raise it there ,but surely we are talking big big bucks here for management like this this is more like F1 tec and out of most peoples reach ,so the nismo still wins ,and also i still think our GTR' S are underpriced for what they are and can do ,so i for one think the Nismo is great value ,,,,so there


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Syvecs dies all that. And syvecs is a bargain price imo


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*syvecs*

its not just bolt on syvecs .....its a just a little bit more to it than that me thinks ,


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Great ecu Syvecs, people always ask how does my car lay down 1500 horses

traction control via syvecs - i can turn my boost from 900-1500 and the traction is better than say a 850-900 gtr on oem ecu.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

No really. Bolt on and a couple of days mapping.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*hmmm*

hmmmmm never knew that ,sounds very interesting ...........


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Fryman said:


> Personally, if i was a business man and a tuner (one of which I am) I would not offer an end to end warranty on such highly tuned vehicles.
> 
> 
> I would cover any smally niggly bits or basic patching up, but you don't know how people drive, maintain and use their cars. I don't believe anybody in ANY industry receiving funds from a client with such small margins (time + materials) would warranty a 20-30k engine if it kak'd itself, especially at the highest levels where quite frankly, everything is out of tolerance levels and stresses are high. We know these cars can do 600 hp 600 tq all day long with minimal issues, hell the Gearboxes were designed with 480-500hp in mind not what we do!
> ...



Well said my thoughts exactly


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

harryturbo said:


> IMO
> i think if you had enough doe to throw at anything you could make a great car out of the 1400 bhp monster ,ie Vernons Map thingy! turn the boost down here raise it there ,but surely we are talking big big bucks here for management like this this is more like F1 tec and out of most peoples reach ,so the nismo still wins ,and also i still think our GTR' S are underpriced for what they are and can do ,so i for one think the Nismo is great value ,,,,so there



Syvecs and Ryan job done


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Is have the nismo all day long.

Super rare and the best iteration (so far) of the R35 line up.

In 20 years time I know which I'd like to see sitting in my garage.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Will that car actually make 1400 hp??? 

Or did someone just take it for a spin around the block and say -

"Wow - this definately feels faster than Dick Smiths car! It must be 999hp on VPower, 1199 with E85 and 1301hp with Turkmenistan Airways Jet fuel!!! Oh I know - LETS CALL IT THE 1400R!!!!!!!"


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Fryman said:


> I would cover any smally niggly bits or basic patching up, but you don't know how people drive, maintain and use their cars. I don't believe anybody in ANY industry receiving funds from a client with such small margins (time + materials) would warranty a 20-30k engine if it kak'd itself, especially at the highest levels where quite frankly, everything is out of tolerance levels and stresses are high. We know these cars can do 600 hp 600 tq all day long with minimal issues, hell the Gearboxes were designed with 480-500hp in mind not what we do!
> 
> Have never heard of a company where you spend 30K+ on a "stage 11million" package anywhere in the world say "if this blows up due to the myriad of uncontrolling factors that are beyond our control, we will replace it gratis"
> 
> ...


Small margins? Not sure where you got that from buddy but think that's not true at all experiencing it first hand with more than one company in this industry. You must be talking about small one man bands who can't charge higher prices.

Building a reliable car is down to component quality, build quality and tune (engine management). If these are done right, why would a warranty not be offered with a yearly cost and inspection etc.

The OEM cars are built for the levels you quoted but upgraded internals should take the extra requirements and the manufacturers support this (usually). Aftermarket manufacturers would not be around if they had unreliable products and could not stand behind them!

For example JUN supply complete engine builds and warrant their engines for failure (believe Jurgens was at 1000-1200bhp when his went and got a replacement). Not all are like this and that is why supplier selection is important.

It also is down to being able to do a good build as even the best parts can blow up if the build was crap. This is where the decent workshops/builders stand out. 

Another point id make which is obvious whether looking at cars or something else. You don't build a 1000bhp car and run it at 1000bhp, you build a 1200bhp car and run at 1000bhp to get much better reliability. Think of it as sprinting vs jogging. At some point the jogger will also stop but has to rest/refuel (regular servicing and health checks etc).

The thing that is very important is having an engine management system which can detect problems and then make alterations or cut off the engine to prevent further damage, syvecs is very sophisticated so can support this.

What I've said above is quite simple and there is more to it but hope most would agree generally.

Looking at the SVM car, don't see how it's worth £130k, and could put money on it won't be warrantied. Also doubt it's 1400bhp safely!

Would choose nismo due to looks, balancing and possible residual value however if I had that kind of money would buy something else!


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

buzzysingh said:


> Small margins? Not sure where you got that from buddy but think that's not true at all experiencing it first hand with more than one company in this industry. You must be talking about small one man bands who can't charge higher prices.
> 
> Building a reliable car is down to component quality, build quality and tune (engine management). If these are done right, why would a warranty not be offered with a yearly cost and inspection etc.
> 
> ...


Somewhat agree, but in the back of your head you will know that you are liable for something that is set to explode. Things happen quicker as you exponentially increase power output in a car. Naturally if there was a warranty for such ridiculous power output, it would have caveats to determine if there was any other "acts of god" that would null and void it due to circumstances out of the upgraded components control. 

When a business takes in money, there is a small contingency for returning some of it in case of a return or failure. A 30k engine build like vernons (which is mental btw!) may have some overheads, but if it was to fail and he was to make a claim, then it would be an expensive exercise, in parts let alone man hours.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol at the 'small margins' comment!!!

The big tuners are charging pretty much what they want in the GTR circle!!! Building a '1400bhp' car without insisting on a COMPREHENSIVE warranty on the ACTUALL BUILD is just insanity! 

There are tuners here in the UK that some may hold in the highest regard - that are just ultimately full of total shite!!!! I have heard some shocking things in the past! More laughable things over the last few days!!! Lol!!!

Bottom line - some tuners are selling pointless upgrades and sucking in the big spending customers with misinformation or lies!!! So margins made are HUGE! Deceit and lies may line pockets in the short term - but eventually come back to bite you on your arse! 

Recently - I saw Adamantiams old LM900 being sold with a Litcho warranty? Now that would be a car to buy. Huge tune - with tuner "warranty" NOT JUST "support!" Many other big builds have been up for sale - and been far more difficult to sell without the owners having to shed £000's off the original asking price!

It would be interesting to hear from the owner of the 1400 bhp beast - to see what the ultimate goal with this build was, and if objective met?

Also, knowing Targa Florio Cars, the owner probably does want circa £100k for his car or a touch more! Targa's SOR margins aren't exactly a couple of grand from what I have seen.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Totally agree gtr r35 owners are being taken for mugs when it comes to tuning 

Example = Renalt megane RS250 hybrid turbo ( both wheels enlarged ( billet compressor wheel ) rebuilt and machined housings £750 from a known turbo shop

Gtr r35 - minimun £3k for 2


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Lol at the 'small margins' comment!!!
> 
> The big tuners are charging pretty much what they want in the GTR circle!!! Building a '1400bhp' car without insisting on a COMPREHENSIVE warranty on the ACTUALL BUILD is just insanity!
> 
> ...


I second these comments, shocked at the numerous issues a member here has had with his GTR under the care of one of the "big" tuners. It will never make it to the forum but nonetheless it's really opened up my eyes.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> I second these comments, shocked at the numerous issues a member here has had with his GTR under the care of one of the "big" tuners. It will never make it to the forum but nonetheless it's really opened up my eyes.


I just cant get my head around exactly why these experiences often don't make it to the forum???? I will be airing my issue quiet soon - lets see how long it will take for #%^*++ to start crying to the moderators and get the thread immediately locked, then shortly removed!!!

Back to subject - can anyone show me dyno results for that 1400R please? I may be interested?!?!?!? :flame:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is the story of the 1400R

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159559-tazmanian-devil-svm-a1200r.html


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember when the Hulk was advertised for £250k on pistonheads...madness for a car that rarely moved


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Here is the story of the 1400R
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159559-tazmanian-devil-svm-a1200r.html


Looks like it was never updated in the end, wonder what happened! Hopefully owner can clear up proper spec as he is a member!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

buzzysingh said:


> Looks like it was never updated in the end, wonder what happened! Hopefully owner can clear up proper spec as he is a member!


Or forum sponsor SVM


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't hear much from SVM these days


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Don't hear much from SVM these days


Sam you selling your baby?!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Don't hear much from SVM these days


Too busy counting... :chuckle:  .. sorry couldn't resist.. It's only a joke.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Sam you selling your baby?!


Yes mate. One last hoorah with her on the GTROC eurotrip and then she's up for sale. Going old school and getting an R32 :runaway:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Such a massive build but I have never seen it at any events????

Interesting why the build thread has never been completed! 

Has anyone seen this car at any events?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Such a massive build but I have never seen it at any events????
> 
> Interesting why the build thread has never been completed!
> 
> Has anyone seen this car at any events?


Is there also any proof that it makes 1400 bhp??

I remember asking for updates on this car from SVM and nothing coming...always struck me as strange and if it was another case of GTR STAR.

I do look at the classified's on PH and see some of the claims made on various cars and wonder how true they are...for me starting to look again for another GTR I am wary of a car, that I cannot get verified by a dyno or the tuner detailing work done and output


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Yes mate. One last hoorah with her on the GTROC eurotrip and then she's up for sale. Going old school and getting an R32 :runaway:


:bowdown1:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> Yes mate. One last hoorah with her on the GTROC eurotrip and then she's up for sale. Going old school and getting an R32 :runaway:


Good choice *****, I think you'll love it:thumbsup:


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont understand why its worth £130k?? if I had 130k to spend on a car it would not be a nissan of any description. 

my car cost around £40k, when finished it will have around 900bhp in the next year or so, when i come to sell if i get my £40k back i will be over the moon but I see many up for 60K+. I guess i see where the owners are coming from after paying through the nose for mods they want something back. my turbos are probably some of the cheapest on the go and they are still expensive. 

i have modded every car i have owned and never made money adding power. Weird why the GTR is so different.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

You would expect to get some of your modding costs back though. Providing they are good quality parts, done by a reputable tuner and well documented with full service history. 

Up to a certain stage, typically stage 4 it's full bolt on and these cars do seem to command a premium over standard. Once you get past this you're getting into niche territory as your market decreases substantially and also the amount of return for your mods.

Is this different with other cars? Certainally seems to be the case with most GTRs. Except possibly the special/limited edition models like nismo, 400R, Ztune etc where standard commands a much higher premium.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

paulmc said:


> I dont understand why its worth £130k?? if I had 130k to spend on a car it would not be a nissan of any description.
> 
> my car cost around £40k, when finished it will have around 900bhp in the next year or so, when i come to sell if i get my £40k back i will be over the moon but I see many up for 60K+. I guess i see where the owners are coming from after paying through the nose for mods they want something back. my turbos are probably some of the cheapest on the go and they are still expensive.
> 
> i have modded every car i have owned and never made money adding power. Weird why the GTR is so different.


Might be weird but it is different.

I think when the car is such that it is expected it will be modified as is the case with certain japanese cars, then subject to them being choice mods fitted correctly, a modified car can save a potential owner a lot of money that they would intend to spend otherwise.

You won't get back what you've paid but where the GT-R is concerned, you'll certainly get something back.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

It has a Akrapovic exhaust thought these were 90mm and only good for 1000bhp


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

terry lloyd said:


> It has a Akrapovic exhaust thought these were 90mm and only good for 1000bhp


This is a special one mate!

Its had monkeys urine drizzled on the inside for extra flow! So no back pressure unless you want to exceed 1401bhp! :runaway:


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

terry lloyd said:


> It has a Akrapovic exhaust thought these were 90mm and only good for 1000bhp


You sure?

Thought it had the 102mm GTC Titan with Carbon Tailpipes Option:chuckle:


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Crazy said:


> You sure?
> 
> Thought it had the 102mm GTC Titan with Carbon Tailpipes Option:chuckle:


picture in the build thread shows Akraprovic

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159559-tazmanian-devil-svm-a1200r-2.html


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

Auto Trader Pics are Different & the pics you sent the link to are over 3 years old Buddy


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Nismo all day long..... I'm not into c*ck swinging and quoting power figures to people. As it was said earlier in the threads... If you can drive... I mean really drive... and not just 1/4 mile blasts... why the hell would you want 1400bhp completely pointless in my opinion


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

130k, build thread never completed, no Dyno chart, build was over 22 months. Oh dear

Never ceases to amaze me how some companies get away with huge lies on power figures yet appear to have an army of keyboard fans backing them up. Lap times and 1/4 mile times tell the ultimate tale. I've never seen a dyno or build thread win at either discipline

Regards warranty and reputable companies. I suggest people read the small print that comes with pretty much every tuning part. Go buy yourself any cosworth part and you'll find it says no warranty, are cosworth an unreputable company? Nissan won't warrant the block tuned nor the transmission parts. Do Dodson offer a no question part replacement policy? How about CP? Yet the tuner is expected to warrant a build where all the sub assemblies carry no warranty from manufacturer.

Margins aren't great in this trade. Your local audi dealer will charge £130-200 per hour depending on location for premium models yet the kids in the workshop are nowhere near as skilled as a decent gtr tuner but I bet if the better Gtr tuners asked £130 per hour they'd have no customers

JCR GTR is still quickest around silverstone gp with under 800bhp. It's also quicker in a straight line than a whole bunch of claimed 1000+ cars. How so????


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

stixGTR said:


> Nismo all day long..... I'm not into c*ck swinging and quoting power figures to people. As it was said earlier in the threads... If you can drive... I mean really drive... and not just 1/4 mile blasts... why the hell would you want 1400bhp completely pointless in my opinion


Amen to that! :thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Only just noticed the poll...

Why isn't there an option for 'neither'.. :chuckle:


:flame:




TT


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

tarmac terror said:


> Only just noticed the poll...
> 
> Why isn't there an option for 'neither'.. :chuckle:


I was fortunate enough to be in the position of having the money to spend and I went with the neither option.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Tim Radley said:


> 130k, build thread never completed, no Dyno chart, build was over 22 months. Oh dear
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me how some companies get away with huge lies on power figures yet appear to have an army of keyboard fans backing them up. Lap times and 1/4 mile times tell the ultimate tale. I've never seen a dyno or build thread win at either discipline
> 
> ...



Under 800 bhp at 1.7Bar???? Is that a 7:1 compression then!?! 

JC and I had a good chat yesterday about it and its all a good bit of fun and the competitiveness between us makes us both push harder for the laptimes. 

Tim, you cant claim a record without video and I had said in my last post I wasn't. Not having a go here but its one thing claiming a laptime at a certain power but you have to have the data and logs to prove it. As I have always said if I can be within 1-2 seconds of JC ill be over the moon, he is awesomely quick and a great target to aim at.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Under 800 bhp at 1.7Bar????
> 
> JC and I had a good chat yesterday about it and its all a good bit of fun and the competitiveness between us makes us both push harder for the laptimes.
> 
> Tim, you cant claim a record without video and I had said in my last post I wasn't. Not having a go here but its one thing claiming a laptime at a certain power but you have to have the data and logs to prove it. As I have always said if I can be within 1-2 seconds of JC ill be over the moon, he is awesomely quick and a great target to aim at.


Talking actual wheel power to the ground not fantasy flywheel power that i talked about earlier :thumbsup:

I'm not in charge of videos you'll have to ask JC but I did send over a datalogging chart for you some time ago complete with gps speeds as requested did i not?

If you and JC want to have a 'lap-off' lol i suggest you both meet at the track and settle it once and for all. Also as i said earlier, the stopwatch won't lie and i'm more than happy to look over everyone's data as i'm sure i'll be tweaking the map on JC's car constantly anyhow


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Now now boys.. All good fun here, this is what the community is all about. A bit of healthy competition never hurt anyone


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Tim Radley said:


> If you and JC want to have a 'lap-off' lol i suggest you both meet at the track and settle it once and for all. Also as i said earlier, the stopwatch won't lie and i'm more than happy to look over everyone's data as i'm sure i'll be tweaking the map on JC's car constantly anyhow


Castle Combe GTROC/Litchfield Sprint in a couple of weeks time? :wavey:


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Castle Combe GTROC/Litchfield Sprint in a couple of weeks time? :wavey:


What's the date for this? Wouldn't mind popping along to view!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah im in but need to actually sign up!!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> Now now boys.. All good fun here, this is what the community is all about. A bit of healthy competition never hurt anyone



Exactly. JC will Always be the quicker driver but he is a great yard stick. Cant wait for him to try my car when the handling is sorted.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Can non-gtr's enter as I don't have a gtr. Where are the rules located?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Only just noticed the poll...
> 
> Why isn't there an option for 'neither'.. :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Neither for me as well, both are horrendously over priced...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Tim Radley said:


> Can non-gtr's enter as I don't have a gtr. Where are the rules located?



Yes. I won the guest class in my Atom last time. There is a post around. Needs mot etc etc


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Yes. I won the guest class in my Atom last time. There is a post around. Needs mot etc etc


But my cars are both 6 months old so no mot


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> Now now boys.. All good fun here, this is what the community is all about. A bit of healthy competition never hurt anyone


I wouldn't mind seeing the video, always enjoy watching videos of fast lap times! You going to release it Jonny or will it show an Alien jump into the car and get an awesome time, so then your secret will be out?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Trust me JC doesn't need anyone else driving for him! I know JC enough to know he doesn't bullshit and if he said he did it then he did. I didn't post videos to call him out I posted them to help other people on here.

JC is a really nice guy and very capable. The annoying this is hes now beaten me an in Atom and a GTR........... MUST WORK HARDER.......


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Trust me JC doesn't need anyone else driving for him! I know JC enough to know he doesn't bullshit and if he said he did it then he did. I didn't post videos to call him out I posted them to help other people on here.
> 
> JC is a really nice guy and very capable. The annoying this is hes now beaten me an in Atom and a GTR........... MUST WORK HARDER.......


Haha I know he is a nice guy, spoken to him a few times (only on facebook lol), but he has always been helpful. 

I do think it would help others who go on track often and want to improve especially if it's a record lap by someone respected like Jonny.

I just saw you went to litchfields charity event; I spoke to Ian about your car and he said that you were still tweaking the suspension, would have been nice if it was up and running, bit of a beast! 

I would have said hi if I knew who to look out for but people don't walk around wearing their forum name written on their forehead.. if only!


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Interesting thread here. I suppose it genuinely comes down to what you're trying to achieve with your car, and also what your idea of 'fun' is when driving.

Personally I find the challenge of attacking a lap far more rewarding than simply pressing the 'Go' pedal and holding on. With that said, I can appreciate the buzz that a huge HP car delivers but once you go down that path the cars simply end up as one trick ponies, and that gets boring really quickly, which is why i'd imagine a number of the owners sell up relatively soon after completion.

The GTR is a big heavy car so it does need a good chunk of power to get it going, but far more important is the delivery and usability of that power from the drivers seat. Take two different Tuners 900hp GTR's, line them up and you have a very good chance of witnessing two very different results.

I never like to focus on 'numbers' as they tell such a small part of the overall story, plus achieving more with 'less' is kinda cool too 

In regards to the Silverstone Lap, as I said that was far from optimal but we will be going back to set a proper time and everything will be documented  If nothing else, it'll make for a fun video


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Or a bill


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Or a bill


Or an Invoice? :runaway: haha


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

andyc said:


> Neither for me as well, both are horrendously over priced...


 I don't think the Nismo would be any quicker around anywhere more so than my modified stage 4.25 with Litchfield suspension and many other upgrades and mines at knowwhere near the price of a Nismo! maybe a Nat could spot the difference ? I agree with the above as much as I like the Nismo!

The Nismo must cost Nissan all of £495.00 more than a standard car to produce !!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

BAZGTR530 said:


> I don't think the Nismo would be any quicker around anywhere more so than my modified stage 4.25 with Litchfield suspension and many other upgrades and mines at knowwhere near the price of a Nismo! maybe a Nat could spot the difference ? I agree with the above as much as I like the Nismo!
> 
> The Nismo must cost Nissan all of £495.00 more than a standard car to produce !!!


Doubt it based on all the custom parts and low volume, front Diff, Different Suspension, Exhaust. The R&D alone they would probly not see back.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Iggy GT-R said:


> What's the date for this? Wouldn't mind popping along to view!!


The Castle Combe GTROC/Litchfield Sprint is on Sat.13th June. If anybody else wants to enter phone Mechell on 08451252623, it's £139 for the entry.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

BAZGTR530 said:


> The Nismo must cost Nissan all of £495.00 more than a standard car to produce !!!


Really?, I would have thought they will have put some decent cost, into Research and development, for the chassis and handling etc to make it better on track and so on


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Really?, I would have thought they will have put some decent cost, into Research and development, for the chassis and handling etc to make it better on track and so on


They did.
Just the body alone uses different bonding to ensure the car is stiffer than a regular GT-R.

I am not a big fan of the NISMO as it's cost seems high compared to it's capability over a stock GT-R... with the additional N Attack pack.
But there is a lot of twoddle about what the NISMO can and can't do because it's almost become fashionable for people to hate on it because their 4 or 5 year old tweaked GT-R might be faster and cost less.

Not aimed at anyone in particular by the way.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

7 year old


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> 7 year old


How time flies. :chuckle:

Can't believe I've been on here four years.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

JCR_GTR said:


> Or an Invoice? :runaway: haha


HELLO :wavey:


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

barry P. said:


> The Castle Combe GTROC/Litchfield Sprint is on Sat.13th June. If anybody else wants to enter phone Mechell on 08451252623, it's £139 for the entry.


Do you think she would welcome an entry request from me?


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

JCR_GTR said:


> Interesting thread here. I suppose it genuinely comes down to what you're trying to achieve with your car, and also what your idea of 'fun' is when driving.
> 
> Personally I find the challenge of attacking a lap far more rewarding than simply pressing the 'Go' pedal and holding on. With that said, I can appreciate the buzz that a huge HP car delivers but once you go down that path the cars simply end up as one trick ponies, and that gets boring really quickly, which is why i'd imagine a number of the owners sell up relatively soon after completion.
> 
> ...


So is that set in stone (no pun intended) then? Let me know when we are going back and i'll get a haircut.

I agree totally with what you say on the dyno figures having witnessed it first hand for 15 years now. Many a day i've run a trackday guys engine that he think requires more power and its actually more powerful than the factory race engine that just won a british championship.

Even in drag racing you can end up going slower with more power if you are trying to get a turbo going that is just far too big.

Great and sensible thread


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

So you are saying this is undrive-able then


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> So you are saying this is undrive-able then


A 700hp gain over 1000rpm would suggest that might be a little nasty on-track haha


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> A 700hp gain over 1000rpm would suggest that might be a little nasty on-track haha


- You pros always winding about something 

JC have you ever driven a tunes Cossie - I suspect that is what this graph is from. Total total nutcase undriveable cars.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> - You pros always winding about something
> 
> JC have you ever driven a tunes Cossie - I suspect that is what this graph is from. Total total nutcase undriveable cars.


150 ft/lbs of torque at 4250rpm, now thats impressive haha!!

I've driven some cars like this, they're just horrendous and no fun to drive what so ever in my opinion. I'd have more fun hustling a 100hp Hertz rental around an airfield circuit


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> 150 ft/lbs of torque at 4250rpm, now thats impressive haha!!
> 
> I've driven some cars like this, they're just horrendous and no fun to drive what so ever in my opinion. I'd have more fun hustling a 100hp Hertz rental around an airfield circuit


So true. Ha ha didn't notice the torque. Proper Old school 360 Degree Garrat T4


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

I bet the transmission and tyres love that. Slightly adjustment of throttle mid corner and you have to wait another 3 seconds for the turbo to spool again lol

Only cossie JC has ever been in is a swimming cossie


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Tim Radley said:


> I bet the transmission and tyres love that. Slightly adjustment of throttle mid corner and you have to wait another 3 seconds for the turbo to spool again lol
> 
> Only cossie JC has ever been in is a swimming cossie


I'm sure there is an Instagram piccy somewhere in his budgie smugglers - he is a pro driver after all so 1/2 the year hes on holiday abroad.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess this is a rather extreme version of the point I was making about a 900hp GTR vs another 900hp GTR.. Its all about the area under the curve 

That car might well have made 1000hp but would be slow as Christmas


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> I'm sure there is an Instagram piccy somewhere in his budgie smugglers - he is a pro driver after all so 1/2 the year hes on holiday abroad.


His yacht is bigger than my unit opcorn:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Tim Radley said:


> Do you think she would welcome an entry request from me?



Yeah, just as long as you dual drive with your old mate Gum........

Just remember, you need your car mapped by Twat Racing Line first. Hopefully the prick will pick up the sandwiches on the way, though I don't know why he didn't just pick them up when he dropped the car off at the bodyshop before he roared past that school at a 100mph.

Oh yeah, one of his arse-kissers with a Dog Knob Red X had his engine shit itself. I knew that was coming, just didn't know when it was gonna actually pop.

LMAO


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nismo looks like it crashed into Halfrauds. Chavvy.


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

So much thing can go wrong with a 1400 bhp car. There is a chance to break something cost 5k quid the same week you bought it. And how often you can use 1400 hp on a daily basis ? 

I prefer Nismo one on any given day.


----------

